# Marketplace Question



## Brobasaur (Nov 13, 2017)

Does anyone know how often the marketplace changes the items for sale?


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 13, 2017)

Every 6 hours - at 1 and 7 o?clock, respectively


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 13, 2017)

1:00pm, 7:00PM, 1:00AM, 7:00AM

I'm on Eastern United States time, so I don't know if it's different in other time zones.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## shayx (Nov 13, 2017)

It's the same in Mountain time -- 1PM, 7PM, 1AM, 7AM.

It USED to be 12/6/12/6 before daylight savings, but oddly the game did not adapt for that (although I hear it did adapt for that in the UK).


----------



## shayx (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh no!  I lied!  It's actually 11/5/11/5!  I guess it's the same exact time in America.


----------



## BlondElin (Nov 15, 2017)

For me its still 7/13/19/1.
Living in Europe sitting on UTC +1, I'm not sure if it changed after daylight savings since the game came out after we got that.


----------

